# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى العاب النوكيا حصري :  حصريا شرح تحميل 240x320 لعبة FIFA 16

## جني الزهور

*اسعد الله اوقاتكم بالرضا والمسرات* *================================== حصريا شرح تحميل 240x320 لعبة FIFA 16**
+ 
شرح فيديو على اليوتيوب لكيفية تحميلها و تثبيتها ولعبها* * شرح حصري  ينصح بمشاهدة الفيديو لمعرفة كيفية التحميل من الموقع* *==================================* *اسم اللعبة * *FIFA 16 Full* ** *==================================* *اصدار اللعبة*  *2016***  *==================================*** *صورة اللعبة
Screenshot * * 
==================================**
حجم اللعبة * *884.77KB* ** *==================================*  *قبل تحميل اللعبة شاهد الشرح على اليوتيوب
لتثبيتها ولعبها شرح حصري* *ينصح بمشاهدة الفيديو لمعرفة كيفية تنزيل اللعبة*  *لمشاهدة الشرح على اليوتيوب   * *  * *
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * *==================================*  *تحميل اللعبة برابط واحد ومباشر ويدعم الاستكمال   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *================================== *    أرجو أن ينال أعجابكم ..
أنتظروا منى أقوى المواضيع القادمة! والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته فى أمـــان الله

----------

